# Does anyone make wreaths or do dried flower crafts?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm really interested in trying my hand at some dried flower crafts and am planning an area on the property next year to devote to dried naturals.
Does anyone here do dried flower crafts like wreaths and swags?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I did; the deer gobbled everything up. Are you looking for what plants are suitable for drying? Or what?


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got a good list of the plants I am going to grow next year, I just didn't know if there was anyone else on the forum who did this type of work. Did you make and sell wreaths?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I did; I don't right now but will again someday. It's very addictive; I've kept Echinops Rio plants and Nigella growing (for seeds) for when that day comes. Baskets, particularly hearth baskets overfilled, sold well; I bought my empties at yard sales and thrift shops for virtually nothing. You need filler; German Statice is great but I had trouble growing it so I bought that. I also purchased Larkspur since I was only successful at growing singles. I'm probably not the best person to ask about this; I left the biz in 1996. But I've bumped this; I'm sure I'm not the only poster at HT who's done this.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Katy
What I've got for next year so far is:

Larkspur
Cockscomb
Gomphrena
Strawflowers
Flax 
Sweet Annie
Ammobium
Bunny tails
Wheat
Sunflowers

I know there are more I need to add but thats the start so far. I've only tried to grow statice one time and did not do very well. I hope I'm successful this time. This winter I need to read up on drying methods for these.
Do you own a wreath making machine? Someone recommeded to me the Wreathmaster from Maple Ridge Supply in Michigan.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wreathmaking machine? I was smalltime and we're talking 11 years ago! I made bases with coat hangers (wrapped in florist tape) or grape vines. 

Larkspur: singles will disappoint you; they dry very small. Doubles are tough to grow IME. 

Cockscomb: Spike celosia won't work but you know that.

Gomphrena: Strawberry fields is pricey but worth it. Whites aren't true if you don't pick in time. 

Strawflowers: very easy

Flax: never tried it.

Sweet Annie: nice wreath base and will self sow.

Ammobium: hard to grow for me.

Bunny tails: fairly easy and nice shape.

Wheat: Grew well for me; black and red are a nice change. I knew someone who found a local grower and arranged to harvest some from their fields. Research other grains and see who grows them.

Sunflowers: quality consistent with air drying is iffy IME.

If you're going to do this, consider some perennials such as Echinops or Yarrow; Tansy is another. Colors fade with drying; you want to keep as much vibrancy without dying as you can because people keep these things FOREVER. (Gee, thanks, now I'm thinking about this again!  )


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lotus is also cool. Needs hot weather, but I think you are south enough to get the right weather. There is an American lotus, smaller than the Oriental.


----------

